# Could you stay in a campervan for 6 months?



## Moelfre (Feb 1, 2015)

Thinking of living in my campervan ( not motorhome ) for 6 months from spring 
I know it will be a little cramped but have stayed in it for 3 weeks max upto now !
Loved it! 
I have my dog to talk to when I start to go loopy 
I have electrics evespacher heater I buy 5 litre water from supermarket and have showers in local swimming baths so that's no prob 
What I was thinking was what was the longest some of u have spent in your campers / motorhomes and what locations ? Yes I won't b staying more than 3 night in any 1 spot for all the haters on my other posts ??!!!


----------



## 77W (Feb 1, 2015)

Would have thought spring / summer it would be ok as you can be outside more or be in the van with the sliding door open ( if your camper has one ? ) but the winter that it must be the toughest test, long dark nights in a confined space would be to much for me personally.

If I was to full time then come autum then I would have to go south to a better climate so I could still be out side more.

So I guess it comes down to personal choice as to how being cooped up makes you feel ?


----------



## Winker (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I could,  but I choose not to.


----------



## CAL (Feb 1, 2015)

What type of van is it ? Mines a converted panel van with a high top. I think I could easily live in it for 6 months, probably will late Feb on as I'm going over to France (perhaps chase the sun) Check out the site for hiacehobo sorry can't do a link just put it in the browser, he's been doing it for years in a small camper van.


----------



## Val54 (Feb 1, 2015)

Moelfre said:


> Thinking of living in my campervan ( not motorhome ) for 6 months from spring
> I know it will be a little cramped but have stayed in it for 3 weeks max upto now !
> Loved it!
> I have my dog to talk to when I start to go loopy
> ...



Do you not talk to the wife mentioned in your other post


----------



## Kath (Feb 1, 2015)

Been living in mine for two years, last four months in the SAME spot!


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 1, 2015)

*5 Months*

We did 5 months last Summer May 6th to October 15th
However we do have a medium sized motorhome.

Suggest Sept 21st is a good "cutoff" date...as others have said too dark days too short etc
Could start mid-April

One piece of advice..
Try not to travel too much and aim to stay 2 nights most places (or go into town and return)

Fuel is the biggest cost !


We wild-camped in Scotland for 2.5 months and then Europe for again 2.5 months


----------



## lebesset (Feb 1, 2015)

jagmanx said:


> We did 5 months last Summer May 6th to October 15th
> However we do have a medium sized motorhome.
> 
> Suggest Sept 21st is a good "cutoff" date...as others have said too dark days too short etc
> ...



which continent is scotland in then ?


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 1, 2015)

I lived in mine from beginning of July to mid November last year, and had a week in it over Xmas and away on average 2-3 night each week at the moment, with 2 dogs and a cat in a self build high roof Transit, no shower, bottled water and camping single burner gas cooker, bio ethanol heater. 

It was lovely till November but then it started to get difficult, mainly due to wind and rain rather than the cold - very difficult to keep van clean with dirty wet dogs, and inside van feels damp after a couple of wet days so I tey to air it with door open as much as possible but then you need to have plenty of warm clothes in winter - wool and down jackets are best. 

Little things help like wearing a hat in bed and having slippers with an insulated sole (even with loads of  floor insulation the floor still feels cold in bare feet or socks). Also have quick to pull on warm clothes and boots handy at all times. Have several flasks and whenever I boil kettle any spare hot water goes into a flask. In summer I use 4 black plastic water bottles in windscreen, gives me 2 litres hot water by lunchtime most days. 

Fill any gaps and spaces with extra insulation, even bubble wrap is better than nothing, good insulation is as important as heating. No point in having one without the other. 

I don't think I could do it that long without solar panel so that I don't have to run engine or drive somewhere to recharge leisure battery. Am using lots of AA battery lights at the moment to reduce demand on leisure battery, got a big stock of rexhargables and a quick charger and I recharge them all when I go home. A good headtorch is invaluable.  All my gadgets are 12v so I don't waste elec by powering them via inverter. The biggest drain is for recharging mobile, tablet, netbook and mifi every day. The solar panel !eans that I can put on charge overnight and by 10am next morning they are fully charged. They always go on charge whenever I'm driving. 

Dirty washing is a nuisance, need storage for it, and keep a store of change (usually £1 and 20p) for launderette and it works out expensive if you have to dry everything too, so I avoid heavy cotton clothes like jeans, cotton sweatshirts etc and take clothes which are quick dry. And washing and drying bedding (mine and dogs) takes ages on top. Be prepared to wear clothes for longer before washing than you would at home, the dog won't mind if you're a bit smelly. A couple of bungees and clothes pegs for drying stuff in good weather. 

Also things like how to dry a wet dog towel every day, and take things like dog vet records, insurance papers, other important paperwork with you so that you can sort any problems out when away without having to go home just for paperwork or account details etc. Will someone be picking up your post from the house and opening it for you? I came home to a load of stuff to sort out after nearly 5 months of unopened post. Check home insurance, often not covered if house is empty for more than 30 days. You might also get council tax rebate if you ate away for several months. 

Need to get into a daily routine for things like rubbish disposal, restocking water (take extra spare containers in summer as its surprising how much extra water the dog will want), a supermarket trip for fresh supplies and a toilet visit (and wash), they usually have soap and hot water. 

Winter nights are difficult but I'm gradually building up a good choice of films and TV programmes on external 1TB hard disk drive to watch on laptop, and its a good chance to do things you've let slip, like practising a musical instrument, writing a journal, sketching, reading a book which you can do I in bed at night. Its hard for me as I'm a night owl and in winter I'd really like to go to bed early and get up early to make the most of the light. But I can't retrain my body clock :-( 

An old fashioned FM/AM/LW radio is worth having as even in remote areas you can usually pick up an AM signal at night. Any digital signal (phone/radio/TV) will be affected by distance to transmitter, anything blocking the signal like mountains, buildings, elected pylons (digital is best with a clear  line of sight signal so sometimes better reception from a different transmitter further away if land is flat),  Also bad weather can affect digital signal, especially very cloudy/ foggy conditipns.

I tend to move on most days, as I just don't like being seen by people, but if its a good spot and remote, with good phone reception, I will stay 2 nights. I have stayed 3 nights the odd time but only if I don't see any other people or feel completely confident that no one knows or cares. 

The biggest thing I've found is that everything takes longer to do than at home, allow yourself extra time for getting dressed, cooking, washing up etc especially if you need to boil water first. And keep the place neat and tidy, put things back in same place - nothing worse than knowing you have brought something but don't know where it is. 

I have to air my mattress every couple of days as it gets damp underneath which is a nuisance when wanting to sit in van in winter as mattress is stood up or draped over furniture. I also give clean clothes which are packed away a shake every few days as they can end up feeling a little damp. 

Always park facing south if possible as the sunshine (if there is any) helps to clear condensation on windscreen. 

Wasn't intending writing such a long post but kept on thinking of various things I've learned from my extended trips. 

And to answer your question... Yes, I would and hopefully will be this year...


----------



## jagmanx (Feb 1, 2015)

*Very "Fussy"*



lebesset said:


> which continent is scotland in then ?



Most people understand Europe as mainland Europe ie not UK

Have you nothing better to do than pick holes !

For clarification
Scotland for 2.5 months then France Germany Austrai Hungary aand Romania (and back) for 2.5 months !


----------



## QFour (Feb 1, 2015)

Val54 said:


> Do you not talk to the wife mentioned in your other post



Don't think his wife is invited. Sounds like one man and his dog ..


----------



## merc the berc (Feb 1, 2015)

Lived in mine for 18 months, but i had work to go to week days. Never had much trouble with being bored as i prefer my own company to others....:lol-053:


----------



## El Veterano (Feb 1, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> I lived in mine from beginning of July to mid November last year...........................



Fabulous post!!! :bow:


----------



## mlynnf50 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes I could no problems, we have a zip so makes it a bit bigger, i love it


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 1, 2015)

5 years full timing.  UK April to October, then through France to Spain and back in March.  7m Motorhome and 2 of us no pets. Ensure that your insurance will be valid for long terming lots have trip limits on them.

Current Location Costa Calida (The warm Coast). Makes more sense than spending cold winters in the UK or Northern Europe.  Even France and Italy can be very cold in winter.


----------



## Moelfre (Feb 1, 2015)

*thankyou so much*



whitevanwoman said:


> I lived in mine from beginning of July to mid November last year, and had a week in it over Xmas and away on average 2-3 night each week at the moment, with 2 dogs and a cat in a self build high roof Transit, no shower, bottled water and camping single burner gas cooker, bio ethanol heater.
> 
> It was lovely till November but then it started to get difficult, mainly due to wind and rain rather than the cold - very difficult to keep van clean with dirty wet dogs, and inside van feels damp after a couple of wet days so I tey to air it with door open as much as possible but then you need to have plenty of warm clothes in winter - wool and down jackets are best.
> 
> ...


thankyou so much brilliant information ! blimey a veteran cheers


----------



## Moelfre (Feb 1, 2015)

*mint*



Sparks said:


> That must be the best post I've read for ages. Almost felt I was there
> Nice one WVW



I enjoyed reading also blimey this fella should write a how too book ! excellent reading


----------



## Moelfre (Feb 1, 2015)

*blumin brilliant post!!!!!*



El Veterano said:


> Fabulous post!!! :bow:


bloody excellent post !!!!
write some more please


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (Feb 1, 2015)

Wasn't intending writing such a long post but kept on thinking of various things I've learned from my extended trips. 

And to answer your question... Yes, I would and hopefully will be this year...[/QUOTE]

Brilliant post, thanks for sharing WVW

Cheers

:cheers::cheers::cheers::have fun:


----------



## iampatman (Feb 1, 2015)

Superb post by WVW. 

PAT


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 1, 2015)

lebesset said:


> which continent is scotland in then ?



scotland in winter,i think you would end up incontinent.:scared:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 1, 2015)

Have to agree post by WVW is excellent and makes some great  points and after being full timers since 2006 we still havn't conquered the washing problem totally, it's all well and good for us but then we have everything we need on board but I also think 6 months in a smaller camper is doable  in fact I know some who have done it and one chap I know that did last year in a tent.

Oh and to help the damp mattress problems this mainly occurs when the mattress or cushions  are placed on solid ply wood bases or similar instead of slats etc, you could use something like "Dry Mat" DRY-Mat® - The UK's Best Selling Anti-Condensation Layer For Caravans and Motorhomes  to help or for a cheaper option drill lots of holes in the base to allow the mattress / cushions to breath.


----------



## Beemer (Feb 1, 2015)

Moelfre said:


> Thinking of living in my campervan ( not motorhome ) for 6 months from spring
> I know it will be a little cramped but have stayed in it for 3 weeks max upto now !
> Loved it!
> I have my dog to talk to when I start to go loopy



Depends.... on so many things.  In this country?  your camper?  Whereabouts?  and your van set up.
My twin brother his wife and a dog spent 5 months in their spanish registered VWT4, which was basically a panel van outside but some caravan bits inside to make a habitation area.  It is not allowed to change the spec of the vehicle, like fit other windows, in Spain without everybodies permission, it seems.!!!
Anyhow.... they are still together, and currently living in south Wales with another uk registered camper conversion (RHD).


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 1, 2015)

FULL TIMER said:


> Oh and to help the damp mattress problems this mainly occurs when the mattress or cushions  are placed on solid ply wood bases or similar instead of slats etc, you could use something like "Dry Mat" DRY-Mat® - The UK's Best Selling Anti-Condensation Layer For Caravans and Motorhomes  to help or for a cheaper option drill lots of holes in the base to allow the mattress / cushions to breath.



Have already done that, and redone it with more holes and bigger holes. It's a bit better but not cured it. I'll check out your link, thanks.


----------



## FULL TIMER (Feb 1, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> Have already done that, and redone it with more holes and bigger holes. It's a bit better but not cured it. I'll check out your link, thanks.



just found this one as well, Anti-Moisture Mattress Underlay airmat  the link is to remnants so should work out cheaper


----------



## mrs t (Feb 2, 2015)

o


----------



## Debs (Feb 2, 2015)

The way I found to cure wet mattress, was insulation, if your seat/bed box  is not well insulated, you are always going to have the problem of, cooler inside the box than in the main living area, and of course when you are in bed, you store a lot more heat within the bed, and with the cooler inside of the box, you get condensation. So insulate, insulate, insulate.:idea-007::sleep-040::sleep-027:


----------



## tintrake (Feb 2, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> Have already done that, and redone it with more holes and bigger holes. It's a bit better but not cured it. I'll check out your link, thanks.



We used to lay a blanket underneath the mattress. this helped a lot to combat condensation.
If you do still get some it's a lot easier to dry a blanket than a mattress. 
Towels might work too.


----------



## Polar Bear (Feb 2, 2015)

Moelfre said:


> I enjoyed reading also blimey this fella should write a how too book ! excellent reading



whitevanwoman


----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2015)

Debs said:


> The way I found to cure wet mattress, was insulation, if your seat/bed box  is not well insulated, you are always going to have the problem of, cooler inside the box than in the main living area, and of course when you are in bed, you store a lot more heat within the bed, and with the cooler inside of the box, you get condensation. So insulate, insulate, insulate.:idea-007::sleep-040::sleep-027:



My wife suggested incontinence pads but I think she was taking the p1ss.


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 2, 2015)

Debs said:


> The way I found to cure wet mattress, was insulation, if your seat/bed box  is not well insulated, you are always going to have the problem of, cooler inside the box than in the main living area, and of course when you are in bed, you store a lot more heat within the bed, and with the cooler inside of the box, you get condensation. So insulate, insulate, insulate.:idea-007::sleep-040::sleep-027:



I'm glad to read this, because this is just what I'm doing!

I guessed that the temp diff was why, so have added the following but not tested yet:

1.  Glued Laminate floor heavy underlay with foil facing onto the bed ply sections.
2.  Glued carpet tiles on top of those (to protect the foil from damage, add a fibrous extra insualtion layer, and to help prevent the cushions sliding about)
3.  Cut infills of the above insulation material to lay on the floor like mats under the bed sections when drawn out to add an additional insulation layer between the floor and the bed base (which then has 1 & 2 as well between it and the mattress cushions).

I was after a way to prevent condensation build up AND improve warmth by trying to reduce the temp difference between the 2 faces of the bed ply base.

We have stayed out in the van in freezing conditions and you know what - its not too bad (toasty if we resort to putting the Webasto on).

I now need to get out on a chilly weekend and see if its made an improvement!


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 2, 2015)

I've presently got a Thermarest camping sleep mat between mattress and boards which is easier to air and which helps and it's only really over the winter that I have problems. 

Because the bed is a home made affair which was designed to be removable, with the boards resting on the rear wheel arches, (a single narrow bunk only 5'10" long, as I'm only 5'3"), there's a biggish space underneath it where I store clothes in a bread tray, and so the warmer air never gets to circulate round there. 

Have been trying various different options over the summer and still not entirely happy with my set up so may well go back to drawing board and redesign from scratch. Then insulation can be built in.

But in a metal Transit in sub zero temps, even despite all the insulation I've put into the van, there's going to be condensation and dampness in the atmosphere from me and the 3 animals, wet clothes, cooking and washing, and not much can be done about it other than airing as much as possible. It's just a trade off between having a warm damp van or a cold dry one. But it's not too much of a problem for most of the year.

PS. I'm going to be out for the next few nights, minus 11C forecast, I'm already shivering!!!!  My very old and smelly but still very warm down mountain sleeping bag is coming out of the "To go to launderette" bag as a top layer on the bed!


----------



## GRWXJR (Feb 2, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> I've presently got a Thermarest camping sleep mat between mattress and boards which is easier to air and which helps and it's only really over the winter that I have problems.
> 
> Because the bed is a home made affair which was designed to be removable, with the boards resting on the rear wheel arches, (a single narrow bunk only 5'10" long, as I'm only 5'3"), there's a biggish space underneath it where I store clothes in a bread tray, and so the warmer air never gets to circulate round there.
> 
> ...



Yes, I guess you're right - you've got a small space with 4 mammals creating masses of condensation just by breathing (before they get wet too!).  It must be next to impossible to prevent moisture build-up and keep it warm in very low ambient temperatures - mission impossible!  Sounds like you're doing as well as you can with the resources you have.

Air circulation seems to be key - and I'm guessing that while storing masses of stuff under the bed helps insulate you from the cold coming through the floor it doesn't do much for the stuff UNDER the bed.

Perhaps (like I am trying) some extra insulation on top of the bed boards can help, plus maybe if you put the stuff under the bed on wooden slats so that some air can circulate under and around them that this might alleviate some of the damp build-up?
People tend to forget that air is a good insulator so this might make a small improvement for no real outlay?

Having said that - I don't know if what I have done will be very effective - can't wait to try it out!  I will report in due course!


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2015)

WVW have you tried the silica gel cat litter in bags to help absorb airborne moisture ?


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Feb 2, 2015)

Easily, hopefully i'll be doing it when I take early retirement late next year...My van that we'll be doing it in, is in my avitor.!

jt


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 2, 2015)

Polar Bear said:


> whitevanwoman



yes but she must have henry halls to do what she has.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2015)

If I swopped the missus for Gina Lollobrigida I could. :tongue:


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2015)

izwozral said:


> If I swopped the missus for Gina Lollobrigida I could. :tongue:


errm, Gina's 87 mate, i'd stick with the missus was i you !


----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2015)

n brown said:


> errm, Gina's 87 mate, i'd stick with the missus was i you !



I don't want no 21 year old whipper-snapper at my age, it'd do me back in. Besides, she is still stunning. Ok, ok, she has gotta dimple on her chin with all the face lifts but she still does it for me.


----------



## n brown (Feb 2, 2015)

izwozral said:


> I don't want no 21 year old whipper-snapper at my age, it'd do me back in. Besides, she is still stunning. Ok, ok, she has gotta dimple on her chin with all the face lifts but she still does it for me.


 is her dimple an 'innie' or an 'outie' ?


----------



## izwozral (Feb 2, 2015)

n brown said:


> is her dimple an 'innie' or an 'outie' ?



It's an innie with a little outie.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 3, 2015)

whitevanwoman said:


> I've presently got a Thermarest camping sleep mat between mattress and boards which is easier to air and which helps and it's only really over the winter that I have problems.
> 
> Because the bed is a home made affair which was designed to be removable, with the boards resting on the rear wheel arches, (a single narrow bunk only 5'10" long, as I'm only 5'3"), there's a biggish space underneath it where I *store clothes in a bread tray,* and so the warmer air never gets to circulate round there.
> 
> ...




Don't you find that crumbs in your knickers are a bit uncomfortable ?


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 3, 2015)

izwozral said:


> My wife suggested incontinence pads but I think she was taking the p1ss.





Years ago I saw an old British Rail Poster saying  "Harwich for the Continent"   -  some wag had written underneath  "Frinton For the Incontinent"  ....


----------



## izwozral (Feb 3, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Don't you find that crumbs in your knickers are a bit uncomfortable ?



Funny place to keep your biscuits?



And I ain't writing anymore on the subject because I am likely to get banned.:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## Deleted member 24143 (Feb 3, 2015)

Moelfre said:


> Thinking of living in my campervan ( not motorhome ) for 6 months from spring
> I know it will be a little cramped but have stayed in it for 3 weeks max upto now !
> Loved it!
> I have my dog to talk to when I start to go loopy
> ...



Have you been following Living and travelling in a self built campervan He is living in his van, on a very tight budget, and has been for almost a year now. Check out his blog.


----------



## Moelfre (Feb 4, 2015)

*That's cool but*



Kryten said:


> Have you been following Living and travelling in a self built campervan He is living in his van, on a very tight budget, and has been for almost a year now. Check out his blog.



That's cool but I would like to do the 6 months in uk 
Have to many family here and might need to get home in a few days notice ? !


----------



## whitevanwoman (Feb 4, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Don't you find that crumbs in your knickers are a bit uncomfortable ?



What are knickers? 

The dogs take care of any crumbs.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 4, 2015)

delicagirl said:


> Don't you find that crumbs in your knickers are a bit uncomfortable ?



use tighter elastic or dont put any on.


----------



## izwozral (Feb 4, 2015)

trevskoda said:


> use tighter elastic or dont put any on.



Psst, she doesn't anyway.


----------



## CAL (Feb 6, 2015)

Kryten said:


> Have you been following Living and travelling in a self built campervan He is living in his van, on a very tight budget, and has been for almost a year now. Check out his blog.


I've been subscribed to his website for some time,he's starting a forum up as well. I'll keep an eye on that as he's had some travels and on a tight budget. Very interesting reading.


----------

